# Richard Torres JKD



## hungfistron (Nov 27, 2007)

I was searching google again for JKD Instructors and came across this guy,  im surprised I haven't heard of him but then again only recently have I have a serious interest in JKD.   Anyway im mad this guy had a seminar this month in Virginia, and I missed it.

Hes definately worth a look, check him out.

http://www.jkdmartialarts.com/aboutSifu.htm


----------

